# Thank you Badlands



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I took my 6 year old Badlands Sacrifice pack in for repairs today. I had put 100's of miles, with several big game pack out's and overnighters into that pack. It was pretty beat up, so they gave me a brand new replacement pack instead.

Now that's great customer service.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

A buddy has done the same thing with the sacrifice. 
His broke on the mtn though with a load of deer in it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> A buddy has done the same thing with the sacrifice.
> His broke on the mtn though with a load of deer in it.


Mine has always handled the weight just fine. The zipper on the top pouch had worn out and I had broken a few of the small buckles. Also, there was a tear in the bottom of the pack, probably from one of many falls I've taken over the years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like Badlands.

Camofire has the mag bino case on sale this morning for $69.99. That's a pretty good deal. These are easily the best bino cases I've had -- I've been using my case for about 6 years now, and still love them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> I like Badlands.
> 
> Camofire has the mag bino case on sale this morning for $69.99. That's a pretty good deal. These are easily the best bino cases I've had -- I've been using my case for about 6 years now, and still love them.


Here is their Christmas deal of the day: http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/optics/tactical-binocular-case-1


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I used a Badlands daypack and bino case for a few years. Their customer service and warranty were fantastic. Both items needed repairs due to abuse by me and the process was a breeze. I actually split the main zipper in the pack because I somehow managed to fit a cow elk hindquarter in there(Not it's intended use). 

I currently use a different pack and bino harness because they work better for me, but Badlands makes stuff that is relatively affordable and works extremely well for a lot of guys.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Which pack are you using?



Kwalk3 said:


> I used a Badlands daypack and bino case for a few years. Their customer service and warranty were fantastic. Both items needed repairs due to abuse by me and the process was a breeze. I actually split the main zipper in the pack because I somehow managed to fit a cow elk hindquarter in there(Not it's intended use).
> 
> I currently use a different pack and bino harness because they work better for me, but Badlands makes stuff that is relatively affordable and works extremely well for a lot of guys.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Which pack are you using?


Now, or then? I was using a badlands superday and wasn't really going on extended trips. It isn't meant to haul lots of meat, especially not a bone-in quarter from a big cow. Perfectly nice pack though. I went a different direction when I upsized to a pack that would pack meat, and have more space for an extended trip.

For the last 3 years I've been running a KUIU Ultra 6000. It's packed a fair amount of meat between a few of my own animals and a bunch of friends' and family members' animals. I've done quite a few extended day backcountry hunts and it served me well. Plenty of space and ultra-light weight.

It hasn't been entirely without problems though. I have had the hip-belt buckle break on me twice. Also had a minor issue with the shoulder strap. KUIU took care of everything at no cost to me.

The KUIU pack also gets rather uncomfortable when you get over 60 or so lbs in it. We packed my buddy's buck this year 2 miles back to camp, and then packed the buck and camp out just over 6 miles to the car. Pack weighed around 75 or 80 lbs and no matter how much you adjusted the belt and load lifters, it just wouldn't ride how I would have hoped.

Yes, I also realize that it's hard to be comfortable with the weight of a small human on your back. But I hope to be in those situations every fall, so I've decided to give a Kifaru pack a shot this next year.

I've been impressed with the features and durability of the Kifaru Reckoning that my buddy runs and it's a different level of comfort, but I don't have enough experience using one myself to give an educated opinion on it yet.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am upgrading this spring to a pack that can haul more in a single trip. That's why I asked.



Kwalk3 said:


> Now, or then? I was using a badlands superday and wasn't really going on extended trips. It isn't meant to haul lots of meat, especially not a bone-in quarter from a big cow. Perfectly nice pack though. I went a different direction when I upsized to a pack that would pack meat, and have more space for an extended trip.
> 
> For the last 3 years I've been running a KUIU Ultra 6000. It's packed a fair amount of meat between a few of my own animals and a bunch of friends' and family members' animals. I've done quite a few extended day backcountry hunts and it served me well. Plenty of space and ultra-light weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Here is their Christmas deal of the day: http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/optics/tactical-binocular-case-1


Correction, that was yesterday's deal. Here is today's deal:

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/packs/tree-hugger-bwtfapxz


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

muleydeermaniac said:


> Thanks for the info. I am upgrading this spring to a pack that can haul more in a single trip. That's why I asked.


Awesome. Let us know what you end up going with and how you like it, etc. I think it's good to have as many reviews and opinions out there as possible.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is the Badlands deal for today: Diablo Dos pack $99

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/packs/diablo-dos-bdikksld


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Badlands packs are not the end all be all, as kwalk said there are other good things out there, but I sure like them. I have really liked my 2200. I split a seam on it after 3 years of use this year. I dropped it off at their store in West Jordan after my last hunt ended, and 3 days later it was repaired and back to me. 

I have used their William Joseph fishing packs for a long time, and I love them. I broke a zipper on my pack several years ago, dropped it off at the same place and they didn't just fix the zipper, but upgraded it to a heavier duty one when the pack came back to me. I've had that Willy J pack for over 10 years now and it is going strong. 

When they say lifetime warranty, they mean it. Good company with good gear.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I have used their William Joseph fishing packs for a long time, and I love them.


does Badlands sell WJ packs?

My FishPond pack of 10 years has multiple zippers that no longer work. Time for a replacement...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Badlands packs are not the end all be all, as kwalk said there are other good things out there, but I sure like them. I have really liked my 2200. I split a seam on it after 3 years of use this year. I dropped it off at their store in West Jordan after my last hunt ended, and 3 days later it was repaired and back to me.


Agreed. I think there are some other good options out there but I like supporting the local guy and I like their warranty so I keep buying their stuff.

I need to get my hydration pack in for service. The zipper is finally giving up the ghost after 10 years of abuse.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> does Badlands sell WJ packs?
> 
> My FishPond pack of 10 years has multiple zippers that no longer work. Time for a replacement...


They do. Their showroom or whatever in West Jordan had both Badlands and WJ stuff in it last I was there, which was admittedly a few years ago.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> does Badlands sell WJ packs?
> 
> My FishPond pack of 10 years has multiple zippers that no longer work. Time for a replacement...


Check out the Willy J Exodus pack. Mine is the old model, but I love it.


----------

